# NC State Championship 8/30 and 8/31 at Stick and Wheel in Colfax



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Saturday will be 28 Field, 28 Hunter on Sunday...
> 
> All qualified NCFAA members shoot for Championship plaques...all non-members will shoot for awards in the Guest class.
> 
> ...


In the most serious tone I can muster via typing: "Will there be food provided on sight"?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> In the most serious tone I can muster via typing: "Will there be food provided on sight"?


To everyone but you there will be...:wink:

I have asked the club membership to help out here, but if they don't come through, you know I will...I ain't gonna' leave you to starve like jarlicker does...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> To everyone but you there will be...:wink:
> 
> I have asked the club membership to help out here, but if they don't come through, you know I will...I ain't gonna' leave you to starve like jarlicker does...


OK, I'll just plan to use the stove in Mac's portable Hilton. 


One other minor thing to consider: Maybe one of the MODs would be willing to change the title of this thread to "NCFAA State ....." Some of use Tar Heels frown at the "appearance" of being tied to "NC State". (I'm can't talk smack anymore, so I'm starved for other things to be picky about.)


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, I'll just plan to use the stove in Mac's portable Hilton.
> 
> 
> One other minor thing to consider: Maybe one of the MODs would be willing to change the title of this thread to "NCFAA State ....." Some of use Tar Heels frown at the "appearance" of being tied to "NC State". (I'm can't talk smack anymore, so I'm starved for other things to be picky about.)


I forget about all that kookiness sometimes....oh yeah prag...you're going down...AGAIN...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> *I forget about all that kookiness sometimes.*...oh yeah prag...*you're going down*...AGAIN...


Not unexpected from a "transplant".

PM me your mailing address and I'll go ahead and send you the crispy - I'll be too embarrassed to hand it to you personally.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Not unexpected from a "transplant".
> 
> PM me your mailing address and I'll go ahead and send you the crispy - I'll be too embarrassed to hand it to you personally.


You're no fun:sad: Guess I'll have to resort to calling out scarson and MacGoo...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You're no fun:sad: Guess I'll have to resort to calling out scarson and MacGoo...


Got any cheese?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, I'll just plan to use the stove in Mac's portable Hilton.
> 
> 
> One other minor thing to consider: Maybe one of the MODs would be willing to change the title of this thread to "NCFAA State ....." Some of use Tar Heels frown at the "appearance" of being tied to "NC State". (I'm can't talk smack anymore, so I'm starved for other things to be picky about.)


It is customary to insert the organization between NC and State whenever possible in reference to anything except the Universities themselves. Neither the State crowd nor the Tarheels like to be referenced as the other. And under NO circumstances is it acceptable to refer to that school South of the border as "Carolina". They are South Carolina or the Gamecocks, PERIOD.

If you follow these few simple rules your stay here will be much more enjoyable. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> It is customary to insert the organization between NC and State whenever possible in reference to anything except the Universities themselves. Neither the State crowd nor the Tarheels like to be referenced as the other. And under NO circumstances is it acceptable to refer to that school South of the border as "Carolina". They are South Carolina or the Gamecocks, PERIOD.
> 
> If you follow these few simple rules your stay here will be much more enjoyable. :wink:


You tell him, Spoon! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> In the most serious tone I can muster via typing: "Will there be food provided on sight"?


Look behind ya, yep they will be serving Rump Roast yours again I would suppose. :zip:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

So who can we expect to see out playing...???

MacGoo- will your eyes hold out???
prag.- Hot on the heels of a thurough beat down...can he recover...
jarlicker---you suck
Bo Up- You got that bow re-strung yet?
Lil Bow peep- ready for the full distance and everything
cav84- Can you get loose for the weekend:dontknow:??
loneeagle0607- you've been an endangered species this summer...
treeman and the chewie crew (you know who you are)- gonna show up for at least 1 day???
You guys from out west...any of y'all gonna make the trip...
OBT- naw...what am I saying
rangeplayer (and the rest of the crew)...???
For all of you I left out, you're all going down ya hear me (well except maybe ranger)...???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Got a somewhat simple question (I'm still new to all this).

How will the final "standings" be determined - 2 day total or best single day score?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Got a somewhat simple question (I'm still new to all this).
> 
> How will the final "standings" be determined - 2 day total or best single day score?


Total 2-day score...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Still trying to figure out my schedule for that weekend. My little boys 4th birthday party is Sunday so I know it's out for sure. Saturday looks grim, but there is still time.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Still trying to figure out my schedule for that weekend. My little boys 4th birthday party is Sunday so I know it's out for sure. Saturday looks grim, but there is still time.


Just bring your son with you and let him walk the course. Besides, Jarlicker really needs someone to put some pressure on him.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just bring your son with you and let him walk the course. Besides, Jarlicker really needs someone to put some pressure on him.


I would love too but he lacks focus. I'd spend more time chasing him than shooting and then jarlicker would get away and that wouldn't be any fun.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I would love too but he lacks focus. I'd spend more time chasing him than shooting and then jarlicker would get away and that wouldn't be any fun.


Simple solution - give Jarlicker the responsibility of looking after your son. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Simple solution - give Jarlicker the responsibility of looking after your son. :wink:


I like the way you think!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I like the way you think!!


Of course, you have to keep in mind that if Jarlicker was looking after your son, he probably have him shooting better than either of us by the end of the day. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Of course, you have to keep in mind that if Jarlicker was looking after your son, he probably have him shooting better than either of us by the end of the day. :wink:


I really don't see that as being too much of a problem. It would be kinda cool actually. It would definitely make it easier getting the wife to let us go to a shoot.:wink:


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

psargeant said:


> So who can we expect to see out playing...???
> 
> MacGoo- will your eyes hold out???
> prag.- Hot on the heels of a thurough beat down...can he recover...
> ...



I'll be there.. unless this is some sort of boys only shoot


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

kward said:


> I'll be there.. unless this is some sort of boys only shoot


That's great news "K" - but don't be in such a hurry to leave after you finish your round. 

I've heard rumors of a "social hour" (or 6) on Sat. evening. You missed a good "social" at DCWC last week. Since we had a quorum of NCFAA members, we even made a "business decision". 

Looking forward to seeing you again.


Oh, and "who you calling a boy?"


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

kward said:


> I'll be there.. unless this is some sort of boys only shoot


Da' bomb is in...great news...I haven't really seen much of you this summer...guess I forgot :embara: it won't happen again...hey arer we having the kward archery B-day bash again this year...??? I need to make sure I can be there...


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Me and that youngster of your would have such a good time he woulds not ever want to go home. But go home they must cause ole jarlicker is an empty nester as of last Tuesday and I like it. Whats another kid to watch? I have been baby sitting Prag, Sarge, Magoo for a long time now. Trust me the kids say and do the funnyest things!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Listen here Kward this is a mans shoot. For the toughest of the tough and the women that continually beat up on them. OK I give please spot me 5 points.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Me and that youngster of your would have such a good time he woulds not ever want to go home. But go home they must cause *ole jarlicker is an empty nester as of last Tuesday* and I like it. Whats another kid to watch? I have been baby sitting Prag, Sarge, Magoo for a long time now. Trust me the kids say and do the funnyest things!


Well since I never got a call from you last Sunday, I assume you didn't get lost in Greenville.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Listen here Kward this is a mans shoot. For the toughest of the tough and the women that continually beat up on them. OK I give please spot me 5 points.


You're gonna need more than that...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ain't going to start talking any smack, but will fore warn "some of you", that I recovered 98% of my "mojo" at DCWC this evening. :zip: That other 2% was left on the birdie target.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> Me and that youngster of your would have such a good time he woulds not ever want to go home. But go home they must cause ole jarlicker is an empty nester as of last Tuesday and I like it. Whats another kid to watch? I have been baby sitting Prag, Sarge, Magoo for a long time now. Trust me the kids say and do the funnyest things!


Well just sit back and enjoy the peace and quite for a little while.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ain't going to start talking any smack, but will fore warn "some of you", that I recovered 98% of my "mojo" at DCWC this evening. :zip: That other 2% was left on the birdie target.


You better bring all you mojo with you to this...I need it back...I appear to have lost mine for the time being:sad:...it must have headed down I-40...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You better bring all you mojo with you to this...I need it back...I appear to have lost mine for the time being:sad:...it must have headed down I-40...


Well, after reviewing (last night) your DCWC score from Sat., I think you must have lost some of it "last week". :wink: You shoot like that next weekend and you are going down, down, down! :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, after reviewing (last night) your DCWC score from Sat., I think you must have lost some of it "last week". :wink: You shoot like that next weekend and you are going down, down, down! :tongue:


There's the smack talkin' Lee I know:thumb:...good to have you back buddy...your alter ego was pretty boring, I was really starting to miss you...have a couple on me :darkbeer::darkbeer:

Oh and don't count on it...I will find the mojo again...besides with the way scarson is charging...we're both going to be lucky if he doesn't take us down...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> There's the smack talkin' Lee I know:thumb:...good to have you back buddy...your alter ego was pretty boring, I was really starting to miss you...have a couple on me :darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> Oh and don't count on it...I will find the mojo again...besides with the way scarson is charging...we're both going to be lucky if he doesn't take us down...


Just a word of warning - be on the look out for voodoo dolls strategically placed all over S+W with lots of pins in them. But don't dare touch the ones with YOUR name on them!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just a word of warning - be on the look out for voodoo dolls strategically placed all over S+W with lots of pins in them. But don't dare touch the ones with YOUR name on them!


Its going to take something supernatural for you to take me down...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Its going to take something supernatural for you to take me down...


Well, I don't know if it was true or not, but I was informed about half way through the back half on Sat. that you, Carson, & Mac (all shooting together) were carrying a voodoo doll in my likeness and Sat. and were criminally abusing it. Plus, I was told, that I seemed to be the major topic you guy's conversation the whole day. Something to the effect: "I sure hope Prag is having a BAD day". 

You know what they say pay back is!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, I don't know if it was true or not, but I was informed about half way through the back half on Sat. that you, Carson, & Mac (all shooting together) were carrying a voodoo doll in my likeness and Sat. and were criminally abusing it. Plus, I was told, that I seemed to be the major topic you guy's conversation the whole day. Something to the effect: "I sure hope Prag is having a BAD day".
> 
> You know what they say pay back is!


HOPEFULLY pay-back ain't you crying on the boards again:tongue:

both you suckers are going down...nuff said:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, I don't know if it was true or not, but I was informed about half way through the back half on Sat. that you, Carson, & Mac (all shooting together) were carrying a voodoo doll in my likeness and Sat. and were criminally abusing it. Plus, I was told, that I seemed to be the major topic you guy's conversation the whole day. Something to the effect: "I sure hope Prag is having a BAD day".
> 
> You know what they say pay back is!


Weren't no voodoo dolls out there...I will admit to hoping you weren't shooting well (because I sure wasn't)...we didn't want your head swelling up any more than it already is :tongue:



Macaholic said:


> HOPEFULLY pay-back ain't you crying on the boards again:tongue:
> 
> both you suckers are going down...nuff said:wink:


To you...that's a good one...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> HOPEFULLY pay-back ain't you crying on the boards again:tongue:
> 
> both you suckers are going down...nuff said:wink:


While I was "reviewing" Sat. scores last evening, I busted out laughing when I saw yours. Yes, it was good enough to beat me, but not by much! 

I can bring by grand-children's little red wagon along if you need to carry your tools to dig YOUR arrows out of the trees again.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Would you all join me in a moment of silence while SCarson, Mac, & Sarge change their pants.

Carson, I see you lurking on here, but not responding. Guess Mac & Sarge got so scared they peed themselves and had to go home to change.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I hear Martin is "coming out" with a new target model bow next year called the "Butt Pounder" - especially for these guys.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

WRONG!

it's Budweisers new beer flavor named after Sarge's......"Knock'em Down":darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> WRONG!
> 
> it's Budweisers new beer flavor named after Sarge's......"Knock'em Down":darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


I don't think you have enough of these :darkbeer: if you're going to include Sarge in the same sentence. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Would you all join me in a moment of silence while SCarson, Mac, & Sarge change their pants.
> 
> Carson, I see you lurking on here, but not responding. Guess Mac & Sarge got so scared they peed themselves and had to go home to change.


Not scared lee...just headed out for Lunch...

You're smack-talk moratorium sure didn't last long...and you're certainly making up for lost time...

I sent you home last time with your tail between your legs...the state tournament won't be any different...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Not scared lee...just headed out for Lunch... Stick to a high in everything diet - you're going to need it.
> 
> You're smack-talk moratorium sure didn't last long...and you're certainly making up for lost time... It lasted 6 days, plus you were whining about me being "boring".
> 
> I sent you home last time with your tail between your legs...the state tournament won't be any different...


 We'll see - last I heard you were still "suffering" from the self-induced punch in the face. Of course if I looked like you, I'd slap myself every time I walked by a mirror as well. :tongue: 

So has the LAS order come in yet?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> We'll see - last I heard you were still "suffering" from the self-induced punch in the face. Of course if I looked like you, I'd slap myself every time I walked by a mirror as well. :tongue:
> 
> So has the LAS order come in yet?


Hey man...its me Dave man...I got the stuff...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Hey man...its me Dave man...I got the stuff...


Good deal - I got my counter weight Doinker installed now using the old V-Bar from the "other" setup, but it looks kinda crappy.

BTW: I'm SO GLAD that mug shot of you 2 just happened to be in the first post on this page - now it will be the first thing everyone sees when they stop by.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Good deal - I got my counter weight Doinker installed now using the old V-Bar from the "other" setup, but it looks kinda crappy.


Prag...that's why they make the blue pill....so you CAN play with your doinker:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Good deal - I got my counter weight Doinker installed now using the old V-Bar from the "other" setup, but it looks kinda crappy.
> 
> BTW: I'm SO GLAD that mug shot of you 2 just happened to be in the first post on this page - now it will be the first thing everyone sees when they stop by.


Its good that you brightened up everybody's day with that...be careful, or I'm gonna keep that stuff to myself...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> Prag...that's why they make the blue pill....so you CAN play with your doinker:wink:


But who do I call if a Field round last more than 4 hours? 



psargeant said:


> Its good that you brightened up everybody's day with that...be careful, or I'm gonna keep that stuff to myself...


Don't be messing with my "stuff"! I'd hate to have to clean the rust off of a AOSM.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> but who do i call if a field round last more than 4 hours?
> 
> *jarlicker*
> 
> don't be messing with my "stuff"! I'd hate to have to clean the rust off of a aosm.


:rofl:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> :rofl:


I bet that popped in your head just like someone flipping a switch.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Of course if I looked like you, I'd slap myself every time I walked by a mirror as well. :tongue:


That right there was damn funny! LMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Would you all join me in a moment of silence while SCarson, Mac, & Sarge change their pants.
> 
> Carson, I see you lurking on here, but not responding. Guess Mac & Sarge got so scared they peed themselves and had to go home to change.


SBD, bubba. I knew it wouldn't take you a week to go from lickin your wounds to flappin your gums.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> SBD, bubba. I knew it wouldn't take you a week to go from lickin your wounds to flappin your gums.


Kinda like a case of deja-vu (all over again) :tongue:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Kinda like a case of deja-vu (all over again) :tongue:


That's one interpretation. I was thinking more along the lines of Silent But Deadly.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

O/k guys. Lets have a little fun here and have a contest. I have been seeing a lot of flying pigs being shot out of your bows lately. One of you has got to figure out a way to put some lip stick on some of those flying oinkers. So you can dress up that scorecard and win B class.
Winner will recieve a date with Kermit at the local Barbique joint.
Who is it going to be ?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> O/k guys. Lets have a little fun here and have a contest. I have been seeing a lot of flying pigs being shot out of your bows lately. One of you has got to figure out a way to put some lip stick on some of those flying oinkers. So you can dress up that scorecard and win B class.
> Winner will recieve a date with Kermit at the local Barbique joint.
> Who is it going to be ?


Have you been drinking?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Have you been drinking?


Answer the question...inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Well I just about had it figured out and was gonna be able to come shoot on Sat, but my wife decided to have Jr's party at the house after church on Sunday. Looks like I'll be mowing the deck and pressure washing the lawn or something like that.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Well I just about had it figured out and was gonna be able to come shoot on Sat, but my wife decided to have Jr's party at the house after church on Sunday. Looks like I'll be mowing the deck and pressure washing the lawn or something like that.


Well, just get all that done before Sat. Then come down and shoot on Sat. - come back "real early" on Sun. and shoot "in a hurry". Then all thats left is to hurry home on Sun.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, just get all that done before Sat. Then come down and shoot on Sat. - come back "real early" on Sun. and shoot "in a hurry". Then all thats left is to hurry home on Sun.


Hey prag...are you and Mac staying at that campground? When are you coming in Friday night or Saturday morning? Is jarlicker staying with you?

There is another guy coming bringing his motor home, and parking it near the club is gonna be tight..I thought maybe he could ride from the campground to S+W with you and mac...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Hey prag...are you and Mac staying at that campground? When are you coming in Friday night or Saturday morning? Is jarlicker staying with you?
> 
> There is another guy coming bringing his motor home, and parking it near the club is gonna be tight..I thought maybe he could ride from the campground to S+W with you and mac...


AFAIK, Mac's plans are to set up the camper "at" S+W. He said he was going down on Friday evening. I will be going on Fri. as well, but it will be very late when I get there. I'm obligated to work the auction on Fri. - we usually finish around 9 PM, so add approx 2.5 hours to that and I should get there around 11:30-12:00.

Jarlicker is still uncertain if he'll be able to come. He is on call that weekend and can not stay overnight, meaning that he would have to drive back and forth both days and be subject to being called in on either day.

No sure of the campground location, but if it is reasonably near by, I'm sure arrangements can be made to pick him up. I will definitely be looking something to eat both mornings. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> AFAIK, Mac's plans are to set up the camper "at" S+W. He said he was going down on Friday evening. I will be going on Fri. as well, but it will be very late when I get there. I'm obligated to work the auction on Fri. - we usually finish around 9 PM, so add approx 2.5 hours to that and I should get there around 11:30-12:00.
> 
> Jarlicker is still uncertain if he'll be able to come. He is on call that weekend and can not stay overnight, meaning that he would have to drive back and forth both days and be subject to being called in on either day.
> 
> No sure of the campground location, but if it is reasonably near by, I'm sure arrangements can be made to pick him up. I will definitely be looking something to eat both mornings. :wink:


Thanks prag...I'll be there bright and early Saturday morning to wake you up to help me hang targets and the like...

That camper is gonna' be a little rank by the end of the weekend don't you think???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Thanks prag...I'll be there bright and early Saturday morning to wake you up to help me hang targets and the like...
> 
> That camper is gonna' be a little rank by the end of the weekend don't you think???


I'll be more than glad to help with the targets on Sat. - in fact I need to get on the range early to hang a few voodoo dolls. 

And the only way the camper will become rank, is if you "come visit" and decide to relieve yourself of "gas" like I understand you had a tendency of doing on the "Hill".


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'll be more than glad to help with the targets on Sat. - in fact I need to get on the range early to hang a few voodoo dolls.
> 
> And the only way the camper will become rank, is if you "come visit" and decide to relieve yourself of "gas" like I understand you had a tendency of doing on the "Hill".


Thanks for the offer of help. I'll likely take you up on it...I was going to hang the targets Friday, but I suspect a few folks may show up for a practice round...

BTW...anybody who does want to come out for a practice round, shoot me a PM...I will make sure everything is in good shape for you...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Lets get a roll call going...I need to know how many Burgers and Dogs to pick up...

So far I know:
Sarge
Sarge Jr.
Prag
Mac
3 or 4 from the mts.
scarson
kward
Bo up?
Lil Bow peep?
cav84?
1 or 2 guys from S+W

Who else is coming to get their whoopin'...???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Not sure about Chopper Steve - kinda got the impression at DCWC the other Sat. that he was coming.

How about the other "Steve" - one that shot by himself at DCWC - sorry don't remember his name.

Treaton? (for sure)

I'm going to be twisting Jarlicker's arm on Thu. evening - hopefully he can work out something at his job. It just occurred to me that if he doesn't come, it will be the first shoot I've been to where he was not present.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Adding to the list


psargeant said:


> So far I know:
> Sarge
> Sarge Jr.
> Prag
> ...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Lets get a roll call going...I need to know how many Burgers and Dogs to pick up...



So far I know:
Sarge
Sarge Jr.
Prag
Mac
3 or 4 from the mts.
scarson
kward
Bo up?
Lil Bow peep?
cav84?
1 or 2 guys from S+W
treaton
Steve Williams
Mike Alexander

Who else is coming to get their whoopin'...???


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

i will be there as long as it isnt raining(im a fair weather shooter):rain:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

If it was not for the shotgun start I would be there.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> If it was not for the shotgun start I would be there.


Come on out treeman...we'll work something out...State Championships are shotgun starts, but you should know us better than that. We won't ever not let somebody that wants to shoot. We'll work something out...I'll PM you my cell #. Just call me when you get there...we'll add you to a group...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Adjusting the list
So far I know:
Sarge
Sarge Jr.
Prag
Mac
3 or 4 from the mts.
scarson
kward
Bo up?
Lil Bow peep?
cav84?
12sonly and hopefully 1 other guy from S+W
treaton
Steve Williams
Mike Alexander
treeman65?
Who else is coming to get their whoopin'...???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Adjusting the list
> So far I know:
> Sarge
> Sarge Jr.
> ...



I love the way you continue to list your name "first" and then end the list with "Who else is coming to get their whoopin"

Guess you've already come to the realization that your time will be better spent at the grill preparing something to eat for the rest of us. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I love the way you continue to list your name "first" and then end the list with "Who else is coming to get their whoopin"
> 
> Guess you've already come to the realization that your time will be better spent at the grill preparing something to eat for the rest of us. :tongue:


I have at least one moment in each round where I whoop myself...maybe this weekend will be the first in awhile where I don't...

I talked to the misses...if you and mac would rather set up camp in my backyard you're welcome to do that...at least there would be a shower nearby...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Hey prag...I talked to the misses...if you and mac would rather set up camp in my backyard you're welcome to do that...at least there woukld be a shower nearby...


I'll leave that up to Mac. Of course you're too young to know anything about the "good ole days when times were bad", but there was a time when a wash "rag", a bar of soap, and a little water rendered a nice "bath". Besides, if I'm not mistaken there a little water hole at the bottom of the hill at S+W. :wink:

Now, answer me this, do you plan to have us real shooters something to eat at the half way point or upon completion?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'll leave that up to Mac. Of course you're too young to know anything about the "good ole days when times were bad", but there was a time when a wash "rag", a bar of soap, and a little water rendered a nice "bath". Besides, if I'm not mistaken there a little water hole at the bottom of the hill at S+W. :wink:
> 
> Now, answer me this, do you plan to have us real shooters something to eat at the half way point or upon completion?


Ain't no water hole at S+W that I have found...

As far as lunch...I plan on having food available, but I didn't get anyone else from the club to volunteer to cook for me. I guess I will leave it up to the shooters...If the majority want to stop and eat, I'll pull out the grill at half and cook. Otherwise I'll pull it out at the end...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

By the time Sat. evening gets here, you'll wish you had left your bow(s) at home and just spent the day "cooking" for the rest of us. :wink: A nice breakfast before the shoot would be very welcomed. :tongue:

And have you heard anything from our friend down in FL? Seems there might be another NC shooter showing up "if" our FL friend makes the road trip.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> By the time Sat. evening gets here, you'll wish you had left your bow(s) at home and just spent the day "cooking" for the rest of us. :wink: A nice breakfast before the shoot would be very welcomed. :tongue:
> 
> And have you heard anything from our friend down in FL? Seems there might be another NC shooter showing up "if" our FL friend makes the road trip.


With the exception of me, sarge jr., and maybe treeman, I don't expect anymore leftys...

Who is this phantom NC shooter you speak of? Drag him along anyway...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

See comments in line



psargeant said:


> With the exception of me, sarge jr., and maybe treeman, I don't expect anymore leftys...
> 
> So, it seems you've dismissed "me" already - have you forgot about all those "left handed arrows" you sold me.
> 
> ...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> See comments in line


:doh:...I forgot those were left handed arrows...:embara: You got the jist of my message though right :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> :doh:...I forgot those were left handed arrows...:embara: You got the jist of my message though right :wink:


Oh yea, I got the jest of your message - you're so convinced that I'm going to crash and burn "again" that you completely dismissed the "fact" that those arrows are going to come back to haunt you. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh yea, I got the jest of your message - you're so convinced that I'm going to crash and burn "again" that you completely dismissed the "fact" that those arrows are going to come back to haunt you. :wink:


Actually, I'm a little worried about just that. 

I found a few issues with my bow and such and had to do an "overhaul" of my set up over the weekend. The bow is shooting great now, but with all the weather around, I can't get out to shoot any marks...I may be shooting my marks in on Saturday morning if Fay don't move on out of here...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Actually, I'm a little worried about just that.
> 
> I found a few issues with my bow and such and had to do an "overhaul" of my set up over the weekend. The bow is shooting great now, but with all the weather around, I can't get out to shoot any marks...I may be shooting my marks in on Saturday morning if Fay don't move on out of here...


3 days before the shoot and you're already coming up with excuses. :wink:

J/K - trust me, I know what it's like to have something go crazy just before a shoot. I was "very happy" with the 513 I turned in at my last visit to S+W. 30 minutes before starting, I was still trying to find the "sweet spot" for my peep.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Adjusting the list
So far I know:
Sarge
Sarge Jr.
Prag
Mac
3 or 4 from the mts.
scarson
kward
Bo up?
Lil Bow peep?
cav84?
12sonly and hopefully 1 other guy from S+W
treaton
Steve Williams
Mike Alexander
treeman65?
mandalorian (aka Kevin)- sawe him at the club just now...he's in...
Who else is coming...???


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> 3 days before the shoot and you're already coming up with excuses. :wink:
> 
> J/K - trust me, I know what it's like to have something go crazy just before a shoot. I was "very happy" with the 513 I turned in at my last visit to S+W. 30 minutes before starting, I was still trying to find the "sweet spot" for my peep.


Well, managed to do some shooting out at the Moo-tel last night with scarson, treaton and mandalorian. I think I got my marks all worked out...

I'll be sending you home licking your wounds once again...

scarson is shooting well too...you better practice...not sure you've got enough time though...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Well, managed to do some shooting out at the Moo-tel last night with scarson, treaton and mandalorian. I think I got my marks all worked out...
> 
> I'll be sending you home licking your wounds once again...
> 
> scarson is shooting well too...you better practice...not sure you've got enough time though...


If my memory serves me right, the last time I was at S+W, I not only took down SCarson, BUT took you down SO BAD that you didn't even turn in a score card. 

In fact, the only 2 folks to turn in better scores were Jarlicker and Treaton. S+W might be "your" home course, but the 2 times I've shot there I took you down and got the crispy to prove it. :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Lee. You should head to the next hot air balloon gathering in your area. They'd happily welcome the all the friggin hot air that exits your mouth. LMAO!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> If my memory serves me right, the last time I was at S+W, I not only took down SCarson, BUT took you down SO BAD that you didn't even turn in a score card.
> 
> In fact, the only 2 folks to turn in better scores were Jarlicker and Treaton. S+W might be "your" home course, but the 2 times I've shot there I took you down and got the crispy to prove it. :wink:


Allow me to clear the record...

1st time you came to S+W- yes you walked out with the crispy...but you needed most of the 20 points I spotted you to do it...

2nd time- only one that took me down was myself...I suspect you can't say you were "proud" of your score that day...a traditional shooter could have taken me down:embara:...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey cav84...I see you lurking...we going to see you this weekend?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> Lee. You should head to the next hot air balloon gathering in your area. They'd happily welcome the all the friggin hot air that exits your mouth. LMAO!!!!!! :wink:


Hey, somebody's got to do a little smack talking - this place was getting a bit dull. :wink:



psargeant said:


> Allow me to clear the record...
> 
> 1st time you came to S+W- yes you walked out with the crispy...but you needed most of the 20 points I spotted you to do it...
> 
> ...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hey, somebody's got to do a little smack talking - this place was getting a bit dull. :wink:


:blah:

oh and about putting my score to shame...without all the 0's I woulda whooped you...but I am still more than a little :embara: by it...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> :blah:
> 
> oh and about putting my score to shame...without all the 0's I woulda whooped you...but I am still more than a little :embara: by it...


You ought to be :embara: - especially since you were shooting with Sarge Jr - nice example to set for your son.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You ought to be :embara: - especially since you were shooting with Sarge Jr - nice example to set for your son.


I gotta let the young one win once in awhile....


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> By the time Sat. evening gets here, you'll wish you had left your bow(s) at home and just spent the day "cooking" for the rest of us. :wink: A nice breakfast before the shoot would be very welcomed. :tongue:
> 
> And have you heard anything from our friend down in FL? Seems there might be another NC shooter showing up "if" our FL friend makes the road trip.


You know I had discounted the possibility, but I just gat a ringy dingy...seems with Gustav bearing down on the FLa coast, somebody's place of business might close down a little early today...there may be a floridian sighted after all...you and Mac got room in the camper?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You know I had discounted the possibility, but I just gat a ringy dingy...seems with Gustav bearing down on the FLa coast, somebody's place of business might close down a little early today...there may be a floridian sighted after all...you and Mac got room in the camper?


That sounds mighty good to me - he's always good for a laugh. Don't put me on the spot of allocating sleeping space in someone else's abode. I sure got no problem with it, but you'd better check with Mac.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That sounds mighty good to me - he's always good for a laugh. Don't put me on the spot of allocating sleeping space in someone else's abode. I sure got no problem with it, but you'd better check with Mac.


Worst case I'll make some room on the couch in my basement. I talked to mac...looks like he's going to set up at casa de'sarge...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Worst case I'll make some room on the couch in my basement. I talked to mac...looks like he's going to set up at casa de'sarge...


OK, got your address in the GPS - have a few cold ones ready - should be there around 11:30 and will be in dire need of "replenishment". :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, got your address in the GPS - have a few cold ones ready - should be there around 11:30 and will be in dire need of "replenishment". :wink:


You better call Mac and confirm...he said something about a hotel if its raining...

By 11:30, I'll have been asleep for a couple hours...(I came in early this AM to work...got here about 6)...I'll see if I can leave a couple in a cooler in the driveway for ya'


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You better call Mac and confirm...he said something about a hotel if its raining...
> 
> By 11:30, I'll have been asleep for a couple hours...(I came in early this AM to work...got here about 6)...I'll see if I can leave a couple in a cooler in the driveway for ya'


Yea, I planned to call Mac anyway later this evening. And I was just kidding about the "cool ones" - I'll be ready for the bed myself when I get there.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm headed off to do some minor repairs, pruning and trimming for tomorrow. Y'all have fun in here today and see you then...:thumb:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Alright now, since I'm not coming, who are the odds on favorites for this one?? Who's gonna whoop whom??


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Alright now, since I'm not coming, who are the odds on favorites for this one?? Who's gonna whoop whom??


Ain't saying a word :zip:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Adjusting the list
So far I know:
Sarge
Sarge Jr.
Prag
Mac
3 or 4 from the mts.
scarson
kward
Bo up
Lil Bow peep
cav84
12sonly and hopefully 1 other guy from S+W
treaton
Steve Williams
Mike Alexander
treeman65?
mandalorian (aka Kevin)- sawe him at the club just now...he's in...
jarlicker
snapthis
OBT says he's in, we'll see if he shows...
South-paaw- currently rolling up the interstate pulling an all-nighter...

Who else is coming...???


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Alright now, since I'm not coming, who are the odds on favorites for this one?? Who's gonna whoop whom??


Spoon...you're missing a good one...

As for the smart money...In the scarson/sarge/prag/mac grudge match...I gotta say the smart money is on scarson...

The big show down will South-paaw vs. OBT...smart money here is on South-paaw...I'm betting OBT is a no-show (again)

Money's on KWard for taking top score awards...even if Ranger shows up...


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> Alright now, since I'm not coming, who are the odds on favorites for this one?? Who's gonna whoop whom??


rookie.....


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well I am sitting here debating on shooting foam or paper tomorrow.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> Well I am sitting here debating on shooting foam or paper tomorrow.


FOAM!!!!!! You are thewimpiest wimp if you don't come to stick n wheel


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

What are the shortest and longest shots so I can see if my sight is set?


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> What are the shortest and longest shots so I can see if my sight is set?


Just come... Well havefun


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> What are the shortest and longest shots so I can see if my sight is set?


20 ft to 80 yds tomorrow...11 yds to 70 yds Sunday...I'll bring my laptop and a measuring tape...no marks excuses allowed...we'll even let you shoot withj your chewie brethern if that makes you happy...:tongue:at least if you show, you'll be able to say you're more man than OBT...:tongue:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

psargeant said:


> 20 ft to 80 yds tomorrow...11 yds to 70 yds Sunday...I'll bring my laptop and a measuring tape...no marks excuses allowed...we'll even let you shoot withj your chewie brethern if that makes you happy...:tongue:at least if you show, you'll be able to say you're more man than OBT...:tongue:


No need for the laptop.I do have a sight tape but it is off my other bow but I think it is on.:wink:
Man you dont know how hard it is for me to decide.As you know I am a die hard foam shooter but I also enjoy field.hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmOne thing that has me leaning your way is I think very little of the club putting on the shoot.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

If it was not my bday I would go and shoot both but my family would kick my butt.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

early results have Kward leading the pack


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> early results have Kward leading the pack


How does that not surprise me? :noidea: :chortle: 

You GO GIRL!! :thumb: :77: :cheers:

Ok, inquiring minds wanna know.. did One particular archer actually show today? :noidea:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> How does that not surprise me? :noidea: :chortle:
> 
> You GO GIRL!! :thumb: :77: :cheers:
> 
> Ok, inquiring minds wanna know.. did One particular archer actually show today? :noidea:



Da bomb is Da Bomb

Wonder how ole Lee is makin out? I'm thinking my two day score for the MD State shoot last week end should be really close to his 2 day score this week.

Watcha think Sticky? :set1_pot:
Oh Lee whadya shoot today??


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> Da bomb is Da Bomb
> 
> Wonder how ole Lee is makin out? I'm thinking my two day score for the MD State shoot last week end should be really close to his 2 day score this week.
> 
> ...


Oh I dunno BeeS.. I know that Lee has a good set of arms on him.. he's capable of beatin up on my score, and likely yours too.. :scared: :chortle:

We'll find out this evening, I suspect. :wink: :cheers:

Hope Y'all had a great shoot today and the weather holds out for another one tomorrow.. :thumb: How many shot today? :noidea:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Oh I dunno BeeS.. I know that Lee has a good set of arms on him.. he's capable of beatin up on my score, and likely yours too.. :scared: :chortle:
> 
> We'll find out this evening, I suspect. :wink: :cheers:
> 
> Hope Y'all had a great shoot today and the weather holds out for another one tomorrow.. :thumb: How many shot today? :noidea:



yea now that ya mentioned it, I guess it wouldn't be that hard to beat


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Results are in...while mac chats away...I'll give you the skinny:
kward- 545 and new field round course record...
OBT...yes he did show thanks for some prodding from southpaaw- 537
Mike Alexander- 530
treaton- 527
SNAPTHIS- 523
Sarge- 519
Mac- 514...thats less than 519:wink:
scarson- 510...
pragmatic lee- 509
south-paaw- 508
Terry pendley- 507
Bo Up- 503
mandalorian- 502
cav84- 500
lil Bow peep- 486
Steve Williams- 464
Buddy Lowman- 459
Dave Curtis- 451
Sarge jr- 216...CMBB- it was a personal best for him...

jarlicker was perfect today...

and treeman's excuses keep coming...:blah:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

psargeant said:


> Results are in...while mac chats away...I'll give you the skinny:
> kward- 545 and new field round course record...
> OBT...yes he did show thanks for some prodding from southpaaw- 537
> Mike Alexander- 530
> ...




it's a tight race.

Lee your a bit off pace.

Raining hard here, maybe it is all north of you now.

good luck in the AM.

pS how fast are your bows down south there.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

So what happened? 


who won ?

the stick or the wheel??


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

OBT............................................................... WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!



Is he the Hinky of NC???????????? How many championships is this for him?????

Congrats OBT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

DarrinM said:


> OBT............................................................... WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think He was the Defending Champ wasn't he. Well Congrates to the ONE.

Now what news from the also rans??

Did Mac bow up and teach Sarge a lesson?

Did Prag teach them all a Lesson?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> I think He was the Defending Champ wasn't he. Well Congrates to the ONE.
> 
> Now what news from the also rans??
> 
> ...


Seems that Treaton was trying to get a group together to shoot at the MooTel today. Not sure if that is where Sarge is or if he is still recouping from the weekend. Either way, I'm sure he'll be on here soon with the final scores.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Seems that Treaton was trying to get a group together to shoot at the MooTel today. Not sure if that is where Sarge is or if he is still recouping from the weekend. Either way, I'm sure he'll be on here soon with the final scores.


Bo Up, Lil Bow Peep, Treaton, and I managed to fling a few at the Moo-Tel. First couple of draws were a bit tough, but we had a good time. I think South-Paaw managed to make it back home without getting blown into the middle of the ocean somewhere. 

I believe Sarge was on lock down today, assuming he manged to drag his arse out of bed.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> Bo Up, Lil Bow Peep, Treaton, and I managed to fling a few at the Moo-Tel. First couple of draws were a bit tough, but we had a good time. I think South-Paaw managed to make it back home without getting blown into the middle of the ocean somewhere.
> 
> I believe Sarge was on lock down today, assuming he manged to drag his arse out of bed.:wink:


I kinda figured Sarge was on lock down! Of course we got to remember that in addition to Alex, there's "water hose" Jack that mama probably needed a break from. :tongue: I wouldn't blame Jen at all if she went shopping all day on Monday and left Sarge alone with the house and the boys.:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I kinda figured Sarge was on lock down! Of course we got to remember that in addition to Alex, there's "water hose" Jack that mama probably needed a break from. :tongue: I wouldn't blame Jen at all if she went shopping all day on Monday and left Sarge alone with the house and the boys.:wink:


You're not too far off there prag...I had a lot of work to do around the house (a week of getting S+W ready left me way behind at home)...plus the wife starts back to work today, so I had to give her a bit of a break to get ready for her incoming students...luckily Sarge Jr's friend called and he headed off for a baseball game...I only had Sarge Jr Jr for most of the day...

I forgot my laptop with the pics and scores so y'all will have to wait until tomorrow for those posts...

Allow me to say that Sunday was not my best day...I had 2 arrows in the wrong target (both x's) and mis-set my sight for another goose egg. Even still mac only managed to get me by a point or 2, and prag still went down...

Kward came out and bested her first day, and treaton dropped a BHFS 530+ score on the field...The Mikes had a real battle Sunday...Mike Alexander managed to whoop OBT, but not by enough to make up for Saturday, leaving someONE the champ again...I sure hope jarlicker doesn't get paged away on the 2nd target again next year...

We all had a blast even had 2 field rookies show up to shoot on Sunday (one of which dropped a 532...4x'ed his first field target ever). Had a new course record, and potentially up to 3 new state records shot (I need to review the record books first)

Updates to come hopefully tomorrow...I am still recovering from the very busy weekend...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Now wait a minute - all weekend you were complaining about all the security on your "work laptop" and now you are saying you didn't remember to bring it to "work". 

Sounds like you need to go home at lunch and get your "work tools". :tongue:

Oh, and BTW, if my calculations/memory is correct - you only got me by 3 points the whole weekend - you walked away with a 1st place trophy - I walked away with just memories! But if Carson keeps his upward trend and you keep your "downward" trend, you guys will be in the same class next year.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Now wait a minute - all weekend you were complaining about all the security on your "work laptop" and now you are saying you didn't remember to bring it to "work".
> 
> Sounds like you need to go home at lunch and get your "work tools". :tongue:
> I've got a desk top here. I rarely bring my laptop with me...I meant to e-mail the scores to myself yesterday, but never did get a chance to...
> Oh, and BTW, if my calculations/memory is correct - you only got me by 3 points the whole weekend - you walked away with a 1st place trophy - I walked away with just memories! But if Carson keeps his upward trend and you keep your "downward" trend, you guys will be in the same class next year.


scarson probably should have shot in my class based off of his recent scores, but based off of his average, he shot where he belonged...

I would have had a much better Sunday if not for the brain farts (I gave away 15 points)...I am going to have to stop shooting 2 arrows at each dot during my practice rounds...I stepped right up to the 19,17 and proceded to shoot just like I do in practice which is normally a good thing, I was on autopilot and just shooting my shot, unfortunately my practice routine led to a couple goose eggs for me on that one :embara:...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> scarson probably should have shot in my class based off of his recent scores, but based off of his average, he shot where he belonged...
> 
> I would have had a much better Sunday if not for the brain farts (I gave away 15 points)...I am going to have to stop shooting 2 arrows at each dot during my practice rounds...I stepped right up to the 19,17 and proceded to shoot just like I do in practice which is normally a good thing, I was on autopilot and just shooting my shot, unfortunately my practice routine led to a couple goose eggs for me on that one :embara:...


Well, I haven't been around this sport long, but early on I was told to "practice like you compete". :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, I haven't been around this sport long, but early on I was told to "practice like you compete". :wink:


Makes sense, but Maximas/Triples/Nanos are expensive...I really don't like tearing them up...and I'm usually focused enough to not make that mistake...this time I was just a little too distracted (with running the shoot, keeping an eye on sarge jr., and shooting with Bo Up and south-paaw)...just a little too "in the zone" if you know what I mean...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Makes sense, but Maximas/Triples/Nanos are expensive...I really don't like tearing them up...


I really don't think you have to worry much when shooting by yourself. :zip:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I really don't think you have to worry much when shooting by yourself. :zip:


ummm...three 0's and I still whooped on you...:zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> ummm...three 0's and I still whooped on you...:zip:


But without those score cards (that are in your laptop bag), you don't know how many 0's I shot.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Day 2 scores:
*kward*- 545 field, 546 hunter (PFFS- 1st)
*OBT*...537 field, 541 Hunter (AMFS-a 1st)
M*ike Alexander*- 530 field, 543 hunter
*treaton*- 527 field, 533 hunter (AMBHFS - 1st)
*SNAPTHIS*- 523 field, 524 hunter (SMFS- 1st)
*Sarge*- 519 field, 508 hunter:embara: (AMFS-B 1st)
*Mac*- 514 field, 518 hunter (SMFS 2nd)-yup mac took me down once I spotted him 15 points by shooting 0's
*scarson*- 510 field, 520 hunter- (AMFS-C 1st)
*pragmatic lee*- 509 field, 516 hunter
*south-paaw*- 508 field, 502 hunter
*Terry pendley*- 507 field, 520 hunter
*Bo Up*- 503 field, 510 hunter
*mandalorian*- 502 field, 483 hunter
*cav84*- 500 field, 501 hunter
*lil Bow peep*- 486 field, 492 hunter
*Steve Williams*- 464 field, NA
*Buddy Lowman*- 459 field, 475 hunter (AMFSL 1st)
*Dave Curtis*- 451 field, 455 hunter
*Sarge jr*- 216 field, 217 hunter ...(CMBB 1st)- both scores were a personal best for him...

We also had 3 shooters show up for day 2...
*Loneeagle0607*
2 members of the club...
I don't know their scres except for Dale Nieman, he dropped a 532 his first time ever shooting field (4x20 on his first target)...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the scores Sarge. And just so everyone is aware of where Sarge put me and my group on the first day, it was on target 9. That is the last target before the "amen corner". So we got to start with a relative easy 20 yarder and then were faced with the 5 toughest targets on the range. I want a "re-match". :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks for the scores Sarge. And just so everyone is aware of where Sarge put me and my group on the first day, it was on target 9. That is the last target before the "amen corner". So we got to start with a relative easy 20 yarder and then were faced with the 5 toughest targets on the range. I want a "re-match". :wink:


Would you like some cheese with your ??? We all had to shoot them targets...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Would you like some cheese with your ??? We all had to shoot them targets...


Yes, I want LOTS of cheese. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I'll be sure to eat some chili dogs with cloeslaw so I can cut some next time your around:wink::tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Great shootin to all the Carowhiners... :thumb: :cheers: :yo:

I sure wish we had more B shooters up here.. I need some competition... Lee, you edged me out by One point.. I shot a 1024 at our states, and same thing.. I can shoot mid 260's all day in practice... :noidea: :frusty: 

Congrats to all who shot the Stick and Wheel.. :first:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Great shootin to all the Carowhiners... :thumb: :cheers: :yo:
> 
> I sure wish we had more B shooters up here.. I need some competition... Lee, you edged me out by One point.. I shot a 1024 at our states, and same thing.. I can shoot mid 260's all day in practice... :noidea: :frusty:
> 
> Congrats to all who shot the Stick and Wheel.. :first:


What blows my mind is that I normally shoot my best at S+W (other than practice rounds at DCWC). I just seemed to struggle with every arrow on Sat., but that was due to worrying about South-Paaw being on the road traveling all night.  (In case you hadn't heard, he wasn't on the road all night - he & OBT decided to play a joke on everyone - he FLEW into NC on Thu.)


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

OneBowTie said:


> rookie.....


That I am.








For now.


----------

